
Steps Toward Robust Artificial Intelligence [pdf] - fitzwatermellow
http://web.engr.oregonstate.edu/~tgd/talks/dietterich-aaai-presidents-address-final.pdf
======
mark_l_watson
Nice viewgraphs! I hope I can find the video of the talk on the ACM web site
(I couldn't find it on youtube).

With all of the press about deep learning it is also good to see progress in
other AI fields (1 million constraints now for SAT solvers, etc.)

I saved the PDF in my permanent archive - really good stuff.

------
BenoitP
Class Detection via Anomaly Detection shows really impressive performance.

Anybody got an intuition as to why is that so? Something like having
opinionated low-variance high-bias classifiers that you ensemble? In which
case, how can it be better than random forests?

